# recent flare-up with major fatigue



## 23547 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi, I was diagnosed with IBS about 2 years ago. I am currently in pursuit of my JD/MBA and haven't experienced an episode as bad as this one. I have missed class everyday for fear of straying too far away from my bathroom. Also, I have been feeling immensely fatigued - No energy whatsoever. Does anyone else experience these kinds of symptoms? If so, what do you do to deal with it? Also, generally I enjoy exercising, but for the last several days, I can barely peel myself off the couch, let alone get to the gym.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I know how that feels-I too get extremely tired. But not so bad i can't get up or anything. What are your other symptoms?


----------



## 22599 (Nov 27, 2006)

I also struggle with extreme fatigue. I had an exercise class I needed to go to today, but did not have the energy to do so. I am like this most days, but I try to keep my body moving. I seem to get more tired when I lay around than when I move slowly and get some things done - like laundry, dishes or small chores. And getting a good night's rest really helps and making sure I am eating consistently, even if it is little amounts. Just letting your body rest through those periods of time is probably best - you will get back on your feet. I have episodes usually lasting a good 3 days and then I feel good for a day to have another episode for 3 more days and so on the cycle goes. I live in a constant state of tiredness and I just try to take care of myself when I am feeling this way. Doing too little will exacerbate it, but doing too much will do the same. So, you know your limits, just follow that until you are on your feet again. And make sure to not repeat whatever it was that caused this episode (if you can pin-point it) Hope I helped a little.


----------

